# Breeding male mini mix to a nigerian pygmy cross



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im needing a buck to breed my nigerian, pygmy mixes. Will a mini lamuncha, mini alpine mixed buck produce kids to big for my does? I know they were bred down from larger stock and that what im worried about.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, there is risk that they will produce too large of kids for your does to deliver safely.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

K The buck is so cute might have to wait to for a doe. He is a 2 to 3rd generation mini. Right know i will have to settle with my pygmy buck just like lots of color. O well soon someone will be selling there extra bucks as its kidding season.


----------

